# Hrbt



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everybody,
Just found out that I will be working in Hampton, Va next week and I keep seeing all these good reports for fishing the HRBT. Is there anywhere good nearby that you can nightfish from land. I would love to bring the yak down and night fish along the HRBT, but I just dont think its going to work logistically, as I dont know where I would keep my yak during the day. I suppose I could keep it in my room, but they would probably frown upon that at the Hampton inn. Also, does anyone know if you can use a maryland license to fish in this area, or do you need to get a virginia license? Any comments or feedback are appreciated.


----------



## IamPaladin (Nov 8, 2010)

I've heard HRBT fishing can be good, hoping to check it out this weekend.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I say screw what the hotel thinks and bring your yak. Just ask for a 1st floor room haha. the fishing there seems to be picking up for sure. this cold weather is making it nice. i dont know any good land spots but i know you will need a va fishing license though. its only 12.50 and good for a year


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

shady,
if you have two hatches cant you run a 1/4" coated steel line through the inside of the yak and lock each end to your truck/car to keep people from running off with it while your not in it....if you do end up bringing it shoot me a PM, me and a few others up here would be more than willing to meet up with you and get into some of the good fishing down here with you...
Donald


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a SINK so I can't run a cable through it. I might call the Hampton Inn tonight to see what they say. I'm really hoping I can figure out something. I'll be down Sunday night and leaving Thursday, so if I can get my yak down with me, I would love to have some people to shadow as I've never fished the area. I'll probably just get the VA SW Nonresident 5 day license for $10.


----------



## ictalurus (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you're OK if you have a MD saltwater license. VA and MD have a reciprocal agreement as long as you stay out of the freshwater/non tidal areas. Check out the link below:

http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/recfishh&l_licensing.shtm


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Shady sent a PM to you 
what Hampton Inn you satying at?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

So, where do you launch to fish HRBT?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

For the Hampton side i'd use Mellen St or Fort Monroe. The only stipulation to Fort Monroe is that you have to pay to launch, but it's much closer to the actuall bridge and island.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

c.story said:


> For the Hampton side i'd use Mellen St or Fort Monroe. The only stipulation to Fort Monroe is that you have to pay to launch, but it's much closer to the actuall bridge and island.


I paid $3.00 for the launch. if the office is closed. you put money into the deposit box at the ramp. I like the marina launch. here is the address of the place: 1007 McNair Dr, Hampton, VA. Google Map it then you will see the boat ramp and sandy beach next to the boat ramp.

also here is my video log. I fished first time on Dec 30, 2009

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=comeonfish01#p/u/38/xOb9DyA8Wa8

joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the info. Ideally, I'd like to get down at a decent hour sunday night and either night fish for a couple hours to just check out the area or atleast scope out the area from land. Thinking of bringing gulp minnows to rig on jigheads, and maybe some other jigs such as BKDs if I can get ahold of some. Any other good choices? Is anyone planning to fish any of the days Sunday night through wednesday night?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

We fish EVERY night out here! Mellen St. Bridge is a better place to launch in case you want to fish in the creek on the flats for specks or pups. The bridge also is a good spot for rocks! You don't always paddle to the tunnel, when there are many other areas in the general area to fish. Send me a PM and we'll go get'em!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Locked the Yak to my truck and drove down last night. I will be fishing tonight, hoping to find some pullage...


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Where are you going to be fishing at? I'm sure a few of us would be willing to go out. Water should be nice tonight.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't really have a set plan, but I was thinking of launching from the mellen st bridge or ft monroe and fishing the light line, but I'm open to others suggestions from those that know the area better.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

If you want to, give me a call. I was thinking about going to the James River Bridge, but I'm open to the HRBT. I fished there a few times last year but never had much luck. I was thinking about heading out sometime around six.

Call me whenever
7572689684
Chris


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fished 8-12 last night and managed to catch one flounder at 17"(of course she went back) and a giant clam. 

Atleast I didn't get skunked.

Chris - tried calling your number but it didnt work, I may have dialed wrong or something, hope you had better luck than I did if you went out.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Shady- u dialed wrong. that's the right #


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fished again around the HRBT on wednesday night and got my two stripers at 19" and 20" and also another undersized flounder. Thanks to everyone for the intel!


----------

